# Skins pour Amsn



## zeho (10 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour.
Je recherche un site pour trouver des skins pour amsn. Pouvez vous m'en indiquer ?
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## xonon (13 Septembre 2005)

as-tu essayé 
http://amsn.sourceforge.net/modules.php?name=Skins


----------



## zeho (13 Septembre 2005)

Ah j'avais éssayé l'autre jour, ça ne répondait pas et là ca passe impec. Merci.


----------

